# ariens 1028



## ih8thepackers (Jan 4, 2014)

this Ariens is listed on my local CL not sure the age,he claims its in immaculate condition,it does look clean.but $950 seems way too high,just wondering what a more realistic price would be..


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

That is pretty steep. I guess its an early 2000's vintage. probably in the $400 to $500 range would be more realistic.


----------



## liftoff1967 (Jan 15, 2014)

Motor City said:


> That is pretty steep. I guess its an early 2000's vintage. probably in the $400 to $500 range would be more realistic.


 
I got $550 for my 2008 (I think it was a 2008) deluxe 27 last fall. Dealer said he would put it on the floor for $650.

This time of year, I would not go more than $500!


----------



## SnowGuy69 (Feb 12, 2014)

Go down, make an offer. He knows if we get blasted this winter, it will sell. But then again, he knows he still may have to hold on to it until Feb 2015


----------



## Fred9 (Dec 21, 2013)

I have a 8524 that has the same "Classic" signage. I bought it new in August 2003 and I think that was the last year. Attached is link to a few pics. It is not in as good shape as the one you are looking at but it has worked well with no problems.


Snowblower Forum : Snow Blower Forums - Fred9's Album: Ariens 924118 (8524)


----------

